# A handsome cowl



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice for both men and women. 
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/11/sailors-rib-cowl.html


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....I like it


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Nice for both men and women.
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/11/sailors-rib-cowl.html


Thank you for this.

I would like to adjust the stitch for doing the cowl on straight needles with buttons so as not to put over head. Any suggestions? Thank you. I love your work on this!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Mevbb for this site. Lots of nice knitted items and they are easy to read and follow :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Will definitely be doing this one....thanks for the link. Stay warm in NY.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

ReRe said:


> Thanks for the link!


 :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely .....thank you


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice...


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very nice, love the stitch


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

want to try this one too!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern. Thanks!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Really pretty. Thanks. Her archived patterns are also special.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice! Hope there will be time to make it before winter ends.Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice and thank you.


----------

